# Cutout - Farbpapier Collage Effekt



## zeze (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!
Gibt es den im Threadtitel erwähnten Effekt, oder einen halbwegs vergleichbaren Effekt als PlugIn für AFX oder sogar gleich im Programm mitgeliefert?
Habe After Effects und Photoshop CS3 Pro.

Lg Zeze

EDIT: sry hab grad gesehn das ich in ein falsches Forum gepostet habe , bitte verschieben


----------



## Leola13 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hai,

einfach eine farbige Ebene darüberlegen ?

Hast du ein konkretes Beispiel ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## zeze (3. Dezember 2007)

http://www.gimpusers.com/images/tutorials/70/6.png

is glaub ich ein gutes beispiel 
in photoshop ist dieser effekt ja relativ einfach hinzubekommen, aber in after effects?


----------

